# Red Dots On Chicken



## CherniskeTM

Ok. I just took out some chicken today and I let it unthaw on the counter on a plate. Well I cooked it on the stove with a little bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Once it was done cooking I put it in a bowl and let it cool down for 30 minutes or so. When I looked at it after that the chicken had little red dots all over it. I was wondering if the chicken is still good and the dots are nothing serious or should I just throw it away?


----------



## kadesma

_More than likely, the chicken is alright, but, if it were me, I'd toss it..For me chicken that smells funny or looks funny ends up in the garbage!!Better safe than sorry.
kadesma
_


----------



## Barb L.

I'd be worried about the red dots on it, I wouldn't eat it.  Never heard of that before - (might have the measles) -


----------



## chave982

CherniskeTM said:


> Ok. I just took out some chicken today and I let it *unthaw* on the counter on a plate. Well I cooked it on the stove with a little bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Once it was done cooking I put it in a bowl and let it cool down for 30 minutes or so. When I looked at it after that the chicken had little red dots all over it. I was wondering if the chicken is still good and the dots are nothing serious or should I just throw it away?


 
Unthaw? Wouldn't that be the same as freezing it again?


----------



## Caine

I think your chicken has the measles. Unless everyone who will be eating it has already had the measles, throw it away.

Seriously, your chicken could be weeping. Cut one piece open and see if it has been cooked all the way through. If not, put it in the oven for 15 minutes, or microwave for 3 to 5 minutes and see if the red dots don't go away.


----------



## Alix

I can't be sure without seeing a picture, but often the ends of blood vessels look like red dots on chicken breast. There wouldn't be too many of them though.


----------



## GB

I don't think it is measles. I think it is pox


----------



## Caine

GB said:


> I don't think it is measles. I think it is pox


 
A pox on both your chickens! - _Mercutio, Romeo & Juliet_


----------



## kitchenelf

CherniskeTM - all I can do is apologize   You should ask about sauces - like what kind of sauce these guys have been drinking!


----------



## auntdot

My guess is the chix is OK, but would you feel comfortable eating it?

One time cooked a turkey (thank goodness not for T-day) and it came out with multiple small black spots in the meat, read that lots and lots of small black dots in the meat.  It was probably burst blood vessels that the roasting had turned black, but we would not have been happy eating it.

So we had spaghetti, as I remember.

The food may be perfectly safe and nutritious, but if you cannot comfortably get it past your eyes, why bother trying to eat it?


----------



## VeraBlue

Thawed on the counter, left to sit on the counter....and red dots?  Sounds like a foodborne illness waiting to happen.

I would have preferred to see a picture.  Could it be something that was stuck to the pan, like rust?

Either way, you started out dangerously with the counter thaw...


----------



## Caine




----------



## elaine l

Too funny Caine....but as they say "When in doubt....."


----------

